# mating pigeons



## vintar_boy (Dec 10, 2009)

question for everyone!
is it ok to mate this 2 breeds??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

anyone can breed any breeds of pigeons together... but usually you just end up with a nondiscript pigeon. it may decrease or lose the look of fantail, the owl would lose the short beak...those are examples of what could happen, so really you are taking away the traits that each one is known for.. the breeds came about from selective breeding, but most know what they are doing... but they are your birds so only you can decide something like that. mixed birds are also hard to find homes for, so be sure you want the offspring for the rest of their life as you may not beable to find a place for them if you did not want them any longer.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

nice looking birds though.


----------



## vintar_boy (Dec 10, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> anyone can breed any breeds of pigeons together... but usually you just end up with a nondiscript pigeon. it may decrease or lose the look of fantail, the owl would lose the short beak...those are examples of what could happen, so really you are taking away the traits that each one is known for.. the breeds came about from selective breeding, but most know what they are doing... but they are your birds so only you can decide something like that. mixed birds are also hard to find homes for, so be sure you want the offspring for the rest of their life as you may not beable to find a place for them if you did not want them any longer.


sir how about mindian fantail (cock) & indian fantail (hen)?


----------



## vintar_boy (Dec 10, 2009)

Columba livia! said:


> nice looking birds though.


thank you sir!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

vintar_boy said:


> sir how about mindian fantail (cock) & indian fantail (hen)?


If your aim is to down size your Indians a bit then go for it...


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

vintar_boy said:


> sir how about mindian fantail (cock) & indian fantail (hen)?


The mindian fantail is judged by size as well as other standards. The other standards you will get by a regular Indian fantail but then you may lose the size. Then the offspring may be too big for mindians and too small for Indians. 

Before you start mixing breeds decide what you are breeding for. The mindian is a good study because it is a new breed. They decided they wanted a smaller breed of Indians then they went about breeding for that. Look how they mixed breeds to get there. Then got the new breed aproved by the NPA. To mix breeds just to see what you get, will get you a pet. Really no good to anyone but you. 

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Putting Indian Fantails with Satinettes was an idea I had, but I don't have the room to start any projects with pigeons. I just think it would be neat to have their color on fantails.


----------



## vintar_boy (Dec 10, 2009)

result of putting these two breeds



top view


other angles


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice chick


----------

